# Exo Terra Size



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 6, 2017)

My mantids are just nymphs right now, still living in 32oz cups, but I have been preparing by purchasing their adult enclosures.  Since these are my first mantids and I have no real idea on size. I have done research and I'm getting some conflicting size max of each species. I was wondering if these Exo Terra sizes would work for housing these species as adults:

*Giant Malaysian Shield mantis - 12x12x18

*Giant Rainforest mantis - 12x12x18

*African "Blue Flash" mantis- 8x8x12

*Budwing mantis - 8x8x12

*Jeweled Flower mantis - 8x8x8


----------



## rantology (Dec 6, 2017)

I wouldn't get the 8x8x8, since the 8x8x12's are pretty much the same price. That way it can be flexible. But yea in my experience the 8x8x12 will be fine for the smaller species and the big ones 12x12x18. I stopped by petco a couple weeks ago and the guy there told me they usually put exoterra kits on sale this time of year so maybe check there.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 6, 2017)

rantology said:


> in my experience the 8x8x12 will be fine for the smaller species and the big ones 12x12x18.


Ok, so the 12x12x18 would be sufficient for the Shield &amp; the Rainforest, and the other 3 would be good in the 8x8x12? Cool! I already have one of each    3 more to go. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 7, 2017)

A couple more questions regarding Exo Terra's - Does the screen at the top have to be replaced? I thought I read wire can hurt their feet and I'm pretty sure they have a wire screen?  
If I wanted to plant the exo terra with live low light plants, whats the best soil to use for a terrarium? Also any suggestions on hardy low light plants I could use?


----------



## rantology (Dec 7, 2017)

They do have a woven metal screen top so if you want to be safe you can cover it up or replace it (I too read that mantis can get their feet stuck/torn off in it)...  There's a bunch of different materials you can use/improvise with, you don't have to tear out the screen either. You can just hot glue a material over it. Personally I used these things which are kind of expensive...but I wanted a material that would be safe to put a heat lamp over and not be a fire hazard.

There's a lot of different terrarium substrates you can use- but dont use straight up potting soil I think that wont drain well. NEHERP has great guides if you want to know more.. 

for plants I like to browse Josh'sFrogs for them since they have a big selection and give you quick info on the needs and size of the longterm care. My personal favorite mantis plant so far is the Artillery pilea... it's got super tiny leaves and looks like a miniature tree, and both my mantids love to perch on it since the stems grow perfectly for them to chill on (should be good in low light too).


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 7, 2017)

@rantology Thank you so much for all the awesome tips! Very helpful.


----------

